# Whizzer Speedometer



## Boris (Mar 24, 2022)

Complete speedometer in great condition. I have not tested it on any of my bikes, but based on condition, low miles, and the fact that the needle moves when drive wheel rotated by hand, I'm assuming this is a working speedometer. This is most likely one of the '80's reproductions. Yellow paint smudge on housing as shown, does not appear to have scratched surface, but leaving for next owner to remove. USPS or personal check accepted from established members in good standing.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 26, 2022)

$100.00


----------



## Billythekid (Mar 26, 2022)

$120


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2022)

No deal, but thanks


----------



## whizzer1 (Mar 28, 2022)

165.00


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2022)

Thanks for the offer but no deal.


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2022)

So I don't have to go back and read pages of rules, what does a DOND No Reserve mean?  Wouldn't it just be DOND ?


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> So I don't have to go back and read pages of rules, what does a DOND No Reserve mean?  Wouldn't it just be DOND ?



I had a "reserve" (minimum bid) on it initially, but after a few days I felt like that might be turning some people off. So I took off the "reserve" price and put "no reserve" hoping that I might revive the interest of those that might have been turned off. As enough time has gone by, I'll just remove the "no reserve" now.


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2022)

Boris said:


> I had a "reserve" (minimum bid) on it initially, but after a few days I felt like that might be turning some people off. So I took off the "reserve" price and put "no reserve" hoping that I might revive the interest of those that might have been turned off. As enough time has gone by, I'll just remove the "no reserve" now.



LOL   I understand, I think. There currently is a reserve still in place?


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> LOL   I understand, I think. There currently is a reserve still in place?



You asked. 😉 There's no longer a formal "reserve", but there's a minimum bid that I'll accept, as with any DOND


----------



## phantom (Mar 29, 2022)

💡 Duh !!! I'm an idiot. In actuality every DOND has a reserve.


----------



## Boris (Mar 29, 2022)

phantom said:


> 💡 Duh !!! I'm an idiot. In actuality every DOND has a reserve.



Don't be so hard on yourself. You're a genius compared to Vince!


----------

